# AFX fronts



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I just opened a pair of AFX fronts direct from a card marked AFX service parts, Front Wheels #8524. They seem to be both the same size, and I can't find any axles that will fit. What size are the AFX front diameter? I thought it was .047
hojoe


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Aurora AFX axles came in two different sizes as you will find chassis with two different size axle holes. I found this out when I tried putting together complete chassis from parts and found mismatches. So I am guessing there were two different size wheels although I don't know the sizes.

Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there were independent front axles and the axle resembles a long brad. I don't know the diameter of the axle, but one wheel has a larger hole to allow it to spin on the axle and the other wheel has a smaller hole to grasp the axle and hold the mess together on the chassis.
there were static front axle sets, again, I don't know the diameter of the axle, which both front wheels have the same size hole and press onto the axle.
I think AFX had independent fronts as well as the first run 4 gear chassis. once Magnatraction was introduced for both chassis I think the static fronts were standard.
not absolutely sure and hopefully more definite information is forthcoming.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Like Grandcheap.... stated, there are Two dif diameter front axles and wheel sets used on the Original aurora A/FX line...I think they changed when they went to MagnaTraction.


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*A/FX front wheels*

From my notes, the non-magnatraction A/FX front wheels had axle holes that measured 0.035", and 0.052". The axle was 0.0395" (1 mm).


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

tabcomary said:


> From my notes, the non-magnatraction A/FX front wheels had axle holes that measured 0.035", and 0.052". The axle was 0.0395" (1 mm).


There must have been two axle sizes as the axle size you list would not fit in the smaller hole.

Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

.047....diameter....sounds like magnet car talk


----------

